# Auschwitz camping site



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,
Arrived Auschwitz last night (Saturday) and went to look for a parking place, I asked and was sent to a Car park next to Auschwitz camp, It was a bricked car park and was decent enough.
There was another English camper then I immediately got warnings, 1, Don't leave it alone, 2 Lock all up at Night, 3 Don't answer door at night even if state they are Police, Now the last one worried me and it terrified the wife, Now I had been in contact with The Centrum of Dialogue and I honestly thought this was where I was and when I asked the locals who worked at the car park I kept getting a shrug of the shoulders and statements like "I have no idea, Never heard of it", now how this was said also warned me, So of on my bike I went in search of Centrum for Dialogue, I found it within 200 meters from where I was, I went in and was pointed to a PROPER place, The location is on grass with beautiful showers and toilets which are all inclusive electricity also include at 24 Zolty (or whatever) a night per person £5 approx, The car park was 10 plus you had to pay for everything including toilets and water, even to empty the chemical toilets.

If anyone is coming here the Centrum is located at 50.02362, 19.1984

and it is on Ul, Kolbego

On this site they even supply clothes dryers and an outdoor barbecue for use.

Settling in today, Got a tour of Auschwitz camp booked tomorrow morning and Birkenough on Tuesday Morning.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Les;

Thanks for that info, after visiting Bergen Belsen last year it's another place we feel we must visit one day.

If you get the time it would be appreciated if you could enter the details into the campsite database :wink: ...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If anyone is interested here are the photos of this Site.

Just click the link http://gallery.me.com/les.ashmore/100222


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good photo's.

Thanks for the campsite database entry Les  

pete


----------

